# Solved: join an existing domain to a different one



## anewtech (Jan 3, 2009)

Right now I have two domains one we will call domain.a and the other domain.b so currently domain.b is under domain.a and I would like to do away with domain.b however when I unjoin the pdc and then join it to a everything is fine it is when I repeate the procedure with the bdc that I have issues the entire network goes down I then must put it back the way I originally had it will it work again these machines are running server 2003. Is there a way to do away with domain b and continue with only the upper domain with out any down time and are there any pointers on what I am causing as far as problems in doing so? As always thank for all your help guys.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

the entire network goes down? sounds like your "bdc" is hosting the client's DNS? remove DHCP from the b domain if it is used. set the DHCP in domain.a to point the DNS to servers that will remain intact. change all of your static connection to DNS servers used in domain.a. Do a DCPROMO on both DCs in domain.b and choose the option to remove the domain.


----------

